# how many hives for a blackberry field



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

I need more information. Are you attempting to just make sure the blackberries are covered? One hive would be sufficient for the berries. However, if there is enough open land (fields, woods, etc) you can add upto 20 and not worry. They will fly to the food - normally about 2 miles around the hive.


----------



## ShaneVBS (Aug 22, 2011)

as many as you can afford


----------



## T.J. (Dec 17, 2009)

New Ky Beekeeper & ShaneVBS,

thanks for your replies and i am sorry about not responding sooner......i forgot about posting the topic.

yes i want the blackberries covered by the bees but was wondering how many hives i could get by with without "over-crowding" the bees.there are alot of tulip poplars,persimmon,red maples,& even a few black locust in the surrounding woods.

again,thanks for the help.i appreciate it
T.J.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

2 hives per acre if you want to ensure pollination


----------



## T.J. (Dec 17, 2009)

AmericasBeekeeper,
thanks for the help i appreciate it. :thumbsup:
T.J.


----------

